# New Brew bar in Newcastle



## brewchampion (28/3/15)

At the last meeting it was mentioned that there was a new brew bar open up on hunter st or kings st.
I diddnt catch the name or location.
I think there was a planned meetup for this. But nothing on the HUB calendar.
Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Weizguy (30/3/15)

No reply yet?

I'll check for you. Think it's next week


----------

